# Simon Stalenhag



## Paul_C (Mar 16, 2017)

I found my way back to this site full of (IMHO) brilliant sci-fi art and thought that I ought to share in case anyone hasn't seen it before. 

Simon Stålenhag Art Gallery


----------



## Danny McG (Mar 27, 2017)

Got some cool phone wallpapers out of it!


----------



## HareBrain (Mar 27, 2017)

I love his work. I linked to it a while ago in another thread, having been unable to find a previous thread in which someone else had. (Was that you?)


----------



## Paul_C (Mar 27, 2017)

HareBrain said:


> I love his work. I linked to it a while ago in another thread, having been unable to find a previous thread in which someone else had. (Was that you?)



quite possibly - I've had the link above bookmarked for a long time. There's another artist that was on my list which I've managed to lose but I'll post him up if I find it.


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 11, 2017)

I was in Forbidden Planet in London yesterday, and found two hardback books of his paintings, with a linking narrative about a Swedish government project in the 1980s-90s, and its effect on the youth of the narrator: Tales From the Loop, and Tales From the Flood. Expensive, but I had to have them both. They are brilliant.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jul 11, 2017)

Wow. This guy should totally do the illustrations for Inish Carraig. @Jo Zebedee?


----------



## Paul_C (Jul 11, 2017)

some more here - Simon Stålenhag - things from the flood

I found the link to the other artist I mentioned above, very different in style (and including some nudity) but I like it a lot. 

ALEX MANDRADJIEV


----------



## AlexH (Jul 11, 2017)

Some of these are great! I might use a couple for story triggers.


----------



## HareBrain (Sep 20, 2018)

His third book, The Electric State, is out now in the UK (Sep 25 in US), and about half the price of his first two, making it an utter no-brainer as far as I'm concerned.


----------

